# [Resolved] No sound - atiixp driver

## Uzytkownik

I try to configure sound in my laptop. By using knoppix I've found out it use snd_atiixp driver. In spit of unblock all drivers I have no sound.

What's wrong.Last edited by Uzytkownik on Sat Sep 02, 2006 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cosmicnut

How have you installed all drivers?

If you install too many you may have problems.

Try going through the gentoo ALSA guide  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml

----------

## Uzytkownik

I have only this driver (and oss emulation) in kernel. I've done such things as are in alsa guide (alsaconf, alsamixer)...

----------

## cosmicnut

remove the driver and OSS from the kernel. Leave Sound enabled (so you get the further options) but do not enable either ASLA or OSS.

Then make sure you have the correct sound card in the USE flags in make.conf

Then emerge alsa-driver and follow the instructions from the guide

----------

## Uzytkownik

It works now. Thank you.

----------

## Uzytkownik

It stops after reboot. Recompiling/reconfiguring/reloading alsa/rebooting doesn't work.

----------

## Uzytkownik

I've found something in dmesg(during alsaconf):

```

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.5 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

```

Will it help a little?

What should I do?

My .config:

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.16-suspend2-r6

# Wed May 24 22:11:15 2006

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_FUNCTIONS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LABELS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_LOOPS=0

CONFIG_CC_ALIGN_JUMPS=0

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Block layer

#

# CONFIG_LBD is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_250=y

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=250

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND2=y

#

# Image Storage (you need at least one writer)

#

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_FILEWRITER is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_SWAPWRITER=y

#

# General Options

#

CONFIG_SUSPEND2_DEFAULT_RESUME2=""

# CONFIG_SUSPEND2_KEEP_IMAGE is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_SHARED=y

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_HOTKEY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER is not set

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

# CONFIG_I82365 is not set

# CONFIG_TCIC is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

# CONFIG_NETDEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC=y

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

#

# DCCP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

#

# TIPC Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS=y

CONFIG_PNPBIOS_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500 is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=y

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MIRROR is not set

# CONFIG_DM_ZERO is not set

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_FC is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION_SAS is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394 is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# PHY device support

#

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y

#

# Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)

#

# CONFIG_STRIP is not set

# CONFIG_ARLAN is not set

# CONFIG_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WAVELAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NETWAVE is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

#

# Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support

#

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y

#

# PCMCIA network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MISC is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

# CONFIG_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

#

# I2C support

#

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia Capabilities Port drivers

#

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_FB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_OBSOLETE_OSS_USB_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ITMTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EGALAX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLETOUCH is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETKIT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card support

#

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

#

# InfiniBand support

#

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=1250

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="utf-8"

# CONFIG_NTFS_FS is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_RELAYFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf-8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

# CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZF=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=y

CONFIG_DYN_PAGEFLAGS=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.16-suspend2-r6 (root@notebook) (gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)) #5 PREEMPT Wed May 24 22:13:38 CEST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000099000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000099000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001bee0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bee0000 - 000000001beeb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001beeb000 - 000000001bf00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001bf00000 - 000000001c000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

446MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 114400

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 110304 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI present.

ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000f6c90

ACPI: XSDT (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x1bee1879

ACPI: FADT (v003 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x1bee1900

ACPI: SSDT (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x1bee1ab4

ACPI: ECDT (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x1beeada2

ACPI: MADT (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x1beeadf4

ACPI: MCFG (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x1beeae4e

ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x1beeafd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP-78    0x00001530 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x8008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 6:13 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x01] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 1, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1c000000:c4000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1495.926 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 448724k/457600k available (3057k kernel code, 8376k reserved, 884k data, 200k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3000.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=6001534)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.50GHz stepping 08

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7bd, last bus=8

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Found ECDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:14.1

Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB4_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PB6_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 3) interrupt mode.

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge 0000:00:06.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:06.0

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x1080-0x1080 has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x220-0x22f has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x3bf-0x3bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:03: ioport range 0x7bf-0x7bf has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: 9000-9fff

  MEM window: b0100000-b01fffff

  PREFETCH window: c8000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: b0200000-b02fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:06.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bus 5, cardbus bridge: 0000:04:00.0

  IO window: 0000a000-0000a0ff

  IO window: 0000a400-0000a4ff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d1ffffff

  MEM window: b2000000-b3ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4

  IO window: a000-dfff

  MEM window: b0300000-bfffffff

  PREFETCH window: d0000000-d7ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

fuse init (API version 7.6)

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

ibmphpd: IBM Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.6

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Video Device [VID] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

ACPI: CPU0 (power states: C1[C1] C2[C2] C3[C3])

ACPI: Processor [CPU] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (53 C)

ibm_acpi: IBM ThinkPad ACPI Extras v0.12a

ibm_acpi: http://ibm-acpi.sf.net/

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD,PNP0f13:MOU] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.6[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.6 disabled

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x3bc, irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

tg3.c:v3.49 (Feb 2, 2006)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95751F) rev 4201 PHY(5750)] (PCI Express) 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:16:d3:21:16:5d

eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[1] TSOcap[1]

eth0: dma_rwctrl[76180000] dma_mask[64-bit]

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

ATIIXP: chipset revision 0

ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x8410-0x8417, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x8418-0x841f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: WDC WD400VE-08HDT0, ATA DISK drive

IBM TrackPoint firmware: 0x0e, buttons: 3/3

input: TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint as /class/input/input1

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ-830Sx, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78140160 sectors (40007 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 < hda5 hda6 hda7 hda8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:04:00.0 [1410:0528]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:04:00.0, mfunc 0x01d21002, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0c78, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000007

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xa000 - 0xdfff

cs: IO port probe 0xa000-0xdfff: clean.

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xb0300000 - 0xbfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 9, io mem 0xb0002000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 9, io mem 0xb0000000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 9 (level, low) -> IRQ 9

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 9, io mem 0xb0001000

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 4 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

hdaps: IBM ThinkPad R51 detected.

input: hdaps as /class/input/input2

hdaps: driver successfully loaded.

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ieee80211: 802.11 data/management/control stack, git-1.1.7

ieee80211: Copyright (C) 2004-2005 Intel Corporation <jketreno@linux.intel.com>

ieee80211_crypt: registered algorithm 'NULL'

p4-clockmod: Warning: Pentium M detected. The speedstep_centrino module offers voltage scaling in addition of frequency scaling. You should use that instead of p4-clockmod, if possible.

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Suspend2 Core.

Suspend2 Compression Driver loading.

Suspend2 Encryption Driver loading.

Suspend2 Swap Writer loading.

ACPI wakeup devices:

 LID SLPB  PB2  PB3  PB4  PB5  PB6  PB7  P2P USB0 USB1 USB2 AC9M

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

Suspend2 2.2.5: You need to use a resume2= command line parameter to tell Suspend2 where to look for an image.

Suspend2 2.2.5: Resume2 parameter is empty. Suspending will be disabled.

Suspend2 2.2.5: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

Adding 975200k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:975200k

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 371 MBytes.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.24.8 [Apr 11 2006] on minor 0

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda8: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda8: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda8: journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda8: checking transaction log (hda8)

ReiserFS: hda8: Using r5 hash to sort names

tg3: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex.

tg3: eth0: Flow control is on for TX and on for RX.

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

[fglrx] free  LFB = 55570432

[fglrx] max   LFB = 55570432

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:00:14.5 disabled

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

```

----------

## merlinux

Hi!

I have the same problem on my laptop , but the sound never works!

I use the gentoo alsa-driver and not the built-in kernel driver.

The modules are loaded without problems and alsaconf find the card....but no sound!!!

i tried using the asoundrc file but doesn't work! 

I though it can be a non 32-bit emulation but i have installed all the emul-linux-*

Any idea?

P.S.

with the knoppix livecd the soundcard works!!!! damned!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

here's my lsmod output :

Module                  Size  Used by

fglrx                 454196  8

snd_atiixp_modem       17484  0

snd_pcm_oss            45472  0

snd_mixer_oss          18176  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_dummy           4612  0

snd_seq_oss            34880  0

snd_seq_midi_event      8448  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                55936  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9428  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_atiixp             21460  0

snd_ac97_codec        104472  2 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp

snd_ac97_bus            3136  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                85320  4 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_pcm_oss,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              24904  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    62760  11 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_atiixp,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         10832  3 snd_atiixp_modem,snd_atiixp,snd_pcm

sky2                   40580  0

and here my lspci :

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge (rev 10)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a3f

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5a38

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller (rev 80)

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 81)

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller ATI (rev 80)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge (rev 80)

00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 80)

00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 80)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5975

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8053 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 19)

03:07.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCIxx21/x515 Cardbus Controller

03:07.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller

03:07.3 Mass storage controller: Texas Instruments PCIxx21 Integrated FlashMedia Controller

03:07.4 Class 0805: Texas Instruments PCI6411, PCI6421, PCI6611, PCI6621, PCI7411, PCI7421, PCI7611, PCI7621 Secure Digital (SD) Controller

03:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)

 geppo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Turion(tm) 64 Mobile Technology MT-34

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.4

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.3

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="amd64 X X509 a52 aac acpi alsa amd amr ao applet aqua_theme artworkextra avi berkdb bidi bitmap-fonts bonobo buttons bzip2 cairo caps ccache cdrom cli cpudetection crypt css cups custom-cflags dbus devfs26 divx4linux dlloader dpms dri dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread dvi edl elibc_glibc emboss emul-linux-x86 encode escreen etwin extraicons fame fat fbcon firefox foomaticdb fortran freetype gcj gif gimp gimpprint gmail gnome gnome-print gpg2-experimental gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hpn http icq id3 ieee1394 imagemagick imlib imlib2 ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kernel_linux krb4 lame latex lcms ldap live lm_sensors logitech-mouse lzo lzw lzw-tiff matroska mjpeg mod mozcalendar mozsvg mp3 mp4live mpeg mpeg2 mpeg4 mplayer mppe-mppc musepack mythtv ncurses netbeans network nls nptl nvidia offensive oggvorbis opengl openssh oss pam pcre pda pdflib perl png posix ppds pppd print python qt3 qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection reiserfs remote rtc screen sdl session sndfile spell spl sse3 ssl stream subtitles sysfs syslog tcpd tga theora threads thumbnail tiff timidity transcode truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb userland_GNU v4l v4l2 vcd verbose vlm wxgtk1 wxwindows xanim xinerama xorg xpm xscreensaver xv xvmc yahoo zlib input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse input_devices_evdev linguas_it linguas_en_GB video_cards_apm video_cards_ark video_cards_ati video_cards_chips video_cards_cirrus video_cards_cyrix video_cards_dummy video_cards_fbdev video_cards_glint video_cards_i128 video_cards_i810 video_cards_mga video_cards_neomagic video_cards_nv video_cards_rendition video_cards_s3 video_cards_s3virge video_cards_savage video_cards_siliconmotion video_cards_sis video_cards_sisusb video_cards_tdfx video_cards_tga video_cards_trident video_cards_tseng video_cards_v4l video_cards_vesa video_cards_vga video_cards_via video_cards_vmware video_cards_voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

i hope someone can help!

bye

----------

## Uzytkownik

Works for me: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_ALSA_audio_output

----------

## merlinux

hi!

I solved my problem......i had to put the headphone off in alsamixer!!  :Embarassed:  sorry

Anyway thanks to all!

bye

----------

